

Facebook user gets away with nearly a full day of trolling Target commenters - QUFB
http://arstechnica.com/business/2015/08/facebook-user-gets-away-with-nearly-a-full-day-of-trolling-target-commenters/

======
stephengillie
"Customer Service Hijacking" is what I'm going to call this growing practice
of people who create accounts that resemble official customer service
accounts, then use these to troll complaining customers.

It's reminiscent of crank calling, but involves intercepting incoming
customers, which is easier in social media.

